# Split question



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

I found myself with an extra queen so I decided to try to make a split. I put a frame of honey and two frames with open and closed brood in a nuke put the queen in Let her out about three days later I also shook a bunch of bees in this hive. Tried to feed them with an entrance feeder but they got robbed big-time. Put them in a deep added an inner cover and a feeder on top of the inner cover was another deep to keep it from being exposed. Major robbing followed. I have a frame feeder would that be a better choice for feeding?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

A reduced entrence seems like what u need


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Robber screens are a must in the south.


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Entrance is reduced to about an inch and a half


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

3/8 is better but a reduced entrance doesn't eliminate robbing robber screens will. If you didn't screen off the hole in the inner cover robbers will get in through there also.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you putting anything else in the syrup that would be attractive to the bees?


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the replies Nothing else in the syrup. I guess I'll be making a robber screen this afternoon. Would the screen off of an old package work ok?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

SteveStevenson said:


> thanks for the replies Nothing else in the syrup. I guess I'll be making a robber screen this afternoon. Would the screen off of an old package work ok?


:thumbsup: Sure would makes a great screen and another way to recycle bee packages.


----------

